# some new hotrods



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Converted out of Hot Wheels cars. The yellow A pick-up was a Hooligan from the "tat-rods" series. It took ALOT of grinding to fit it on a slim line. I made the tonneu cover out of strip plastic. I still need to get the engine fitted and glued in. The purple one was another "tat-rod". This one was much easier, just drilled it out, wiped off the decals with some nail polish remover. Primer, paint, and reinstall the chrome parts.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice ones, especially the truck! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes indeedy--Now...You must learn the secret of...

 The Resin......................... 

Cheers!


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Boss, 
Im thinking I should start tinkering with the resin. I guess nothing builds confidence like going out and trying it yourself. And ALOT of practice!! Making molds....scarry business LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there JPR,

I'm with you on that! I need to try it myself--been thinking about purchasing a starter kit or something like that from Micro-Mark. I guess when we both start, we'll be turning them out by the dozen!
Good Luck and keep us posted.  

cheers..


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Boss...whatever we cast, we trade Deal? LOL :wave:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yeah, that sound like a plan. But don't hold your breath though--I still have a few dozen customs I'm got to finish up before I start casting. Probably be done by Xmas or a little later. 

cheers..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

nice looking hot rods!!!

Wes


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Im gonna go out this weekend and get some silicone and resin. Cant hurt to give it a shot. I'll post the results....even if they turn out to be just lumps of plastic! LOL


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I strongly recommend you buy the starter kit from Smooth-on.

1st you can not beat the price $25.00

http://www.smooth-on.com/Getting Started.asp

2nd it is a one to one mixture for the silicone and resin

If you buy this kit go to your craft store and in the Candy Making section pick up a pair of squeeze bottle's with the red cap. These work very well for dispensing the resin. Go to the grocery store and buy the PLASTIC bathroom cups and two sets of cheap measuring spoons. I use these cups for mixing the resin it takes 1/2 teaspoon of Part A and 1/2 Teaspoon of Part B for the resin to make a body. I also use them for measuring out the silicone. I use 3/4's of one of these cups for Part A and B of the silicone for an outside mold and 1/2 a cup for the inside molds. A box of Kleenex works good for cleaning the maeasuring spoons and paper towels and old rags works for cleaning silicone off. Also you will need a jar of vasoline to use as a mold release between silkicone on silicone when you make the second part of a two part mold.

You will need to buy a plastic mold box and remove the bottom or some leggo's.

Also you will need some KleenKlay I buy mine from MicroMark

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=80476

My last bit of advice is polish, polish and polish your master or give it several coats of clear. The silicone picks up everything off of the master even tampos. Also do not put mold release on the master.

What I did to practice with the resin is I bought several Lexan bodies and used these as outside molds. I then practiced slosh casting these with the resin. Here is a good article on slosh casting

http://geocities.com/[email protected]/cast.htm

Here is a good article on making a slot cars body

http://www.alumilite.com/howto.cfm?ID=14

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the great advice Roger!! Im going out to see if I can pick this stuff up at my Art/craft supply house. I know I will be refering to your advice alot. I might end up e-mailing you for more tips. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Joe! Have you completed these dc conversions? I wanna see them!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Joe, I am not sure how these got by me.... But they look Marvelous  Course it could be that I am real partial to the "HOT ROD" style.... 


Naw, that ain't it, it's cuz you did them... 

Post more when you get them...

Jeff


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I sent you mail Jeff! (flattery will get you everywhere! LOL)


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Joe, good luck with the resin casting, Roger is absolutely correct about getting the master as slick as possible...the silicone I use (and all others I'm sure) will even pick up fingerprints off of the master so get it clean and polish it before pouring the mold. 
Also, I got a set of custom aluminum wheels that look similar to the old moon wheels or salt flat racer wheels the other day that look real slick on the old vintage rods. I put them under one of Troy's 36 chevy trucks and they looked right at home under the old truck. The guy that gave them to me sometimes sells them with cars on ebay. I will try to post a pic of an old rod with these wheels on it when I get back from the road. I think that they would go well with the old rods that you are doing. If you are interested I will try to get you in touch with the guy who sent the wheels to me.

-Gary


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Gary...
You KNOW I'm interested! Let me know if you find them...and post that pic! I give up on the casting, unless you want to come up and give me lessons!
Joe


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Joe,
I got in touch with the guy that makes the aluminum wheels last night. His name is Erik Derichsweiler and he reminded me to make sure and mention that the wheels were not solid aluminum. They are a composite wheel, with an aluminum face and some form of plastic backing...the wheels just press on the axles like the t-jet or afx and later wheels. I am attaching a link to some pics of his cars with the wheels on them. Hope it works. I will still try to make it to Troy's house in a day or two and get a pic of his 36 chevy truck with the wheels on it.

Erik's eBay







id is rarebird77 if you want to look for the wheels there. He said you could also contact him and he would deal outright rather than going through eBay







...erik said he would prefer you to contact him directly...just easier for him that way. I will send an email to you with erik's email address if you want to talk to him about some wheels.

Here is the link to some of Erik's pics....hope it works
http://photos.msn.com/Slideshow/Viewer.htm?locale=enus&config=%2fSlideshow%2fConfig.aspx%3flocale%3denus%26folder%3dnBuRgwTGIGj6!RA87dKN2L*Iclre8WSMKiQM5hY4bJI%24&data=%2fSlideshow%2fData.aspx%3ffolder%3dnBuRgwTGIGj6!RA87dKN2L*Iclre8WSMKiQM5hYbJI%24%26index%3d0


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

seems like the link partially works...I can't get it to load the slideshow,but if you click on the "download pictures" button in the toolbar at the bottom of the window that pops up it takes you to thumbnail images of the cars that can then be downloaded. Hope this helps. You also might be able to contact erik (rarebird77) through eBay







and get more info and pics directly from him.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

JPRcustoms said:


> Gary...
> You KNOW I'm interested! Let me know if you find them...and post that pic! I give up on the casting, unless you want to come up and give me lessons!
> Joe


 No, you will NOT give up on casting! :thumbsup:


----------

